# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > The Fridge Discussions >  Speedy on Niagara

## TheFridge

<p><a href="http://www.stdlib.net/~colmmacc/">Colm MacCárthaigh</a> gobsmacked himself — and us! — with some <a href="http://www.stdlib.net/~colmmacc/2006/04/13/more-ubuntu-on-t2000/">impressive stats</a> that show Ubuntu tidily outperforming Solaris Express on Sun’s Niagara-powered T2000. Given that Niagara is optimised more for throughput and thread-count than raw number-crunching, Colm benchmarked Apache web requests. He reports that <em>“the result is stunning. Ubuntu is now outperforming even Solaris express, and we?re sustaining 22,183.43 requests per second - using out of the box Apache 2.2.0.”</em> Way to go!</p>
<p><center><a href="http://www.stdlib.net/~colmmacc/2006/04/13/more-ubuntu-on-t2000/"><img src="http://www.stdlib.net/~colmmacc/t2per.png"></a></center></p>


*Link To Original Article*

----------


## saphil

Congratulations!

I have been looking for the right project to put a T2000 onto, what with all that multithreading power.  Which Niagara chip was the test done with?  This is the 8-core chip?

Wolf

----------

